# My Van



## afl777 (May 27, 2012)

My van, a 1996 Mitsubishi L300 panel van come little camper.  It has all I need in it for a few days away, a very comfy bed and even a loo...

Got it 'bare bone' and had it boarded out.  Was going to go mad and have velour buttoning on the boarding but then thought its a simple panel van so would be nice to keep it simple.  It's now full of patchwork quilts and qrochet little rugs..


----------



## Robmac (May 27, 2012)

Smart


----------



## afl777 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you 

Ange


----------



## landyrubbertramp (May 27, 2012)

great job u have done thier. i think this type of van i.e jap are underestimated and are a very good alt to tgee usual vw , french uk option,


----------



## Firefox (May 27, 2012)

Great van, thanks for showing us!


----------



## herbenny (May 27, 2012)

Lovely looking van and great awning too .....


----------



## mark61 (May 27, 2012)

Fine looking van. Looks in amazing condition. Those L300's have a great reputation for reliability too.


----------



## lotty (May 27, 2012)

great looking van, thanks for sharing :heart:
We're you at a festival in one of those pic's, looks a little like a festival layout? 
Lotty


----------



## afl777 (May 27, 2012)

Yes Lottie, I was at the VW Vanfest.  I'd promised myself a trip there for ages, and it was worth going. Really enjoyed it. 

I was parked up on the disabled parkin.......I've got the sort of walk that would look right on a Monty Python show   

Ange


----------



## Go wild (May 27, 2012)

Nice


----------



## ellisboy (May 27, 2012)

Nice van :wave:


----------



## afl777 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. 

Ange


----------



## stormywalters (May 28, 2012)

Great looking van, and you have every thing you need as we do in our little van. And the best bit about it is...... we can get under barriers, around tight bends, down narrow roads and are not frightened to go down bumpy tracks. Who said size matters   I hope you have years of happy wandering...... :have fun:
Sue
PS nice place Swadlingcote, my son-in-law comes from there.


----------



## scenictraveller (May 28, 2012)

nice tidy van


----------



## Firefox (May 28, 2012)

I guess you have a side kitchen with a sink and a hob. Does it have any other delights


----------



## afl777 (May 28, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I guess you have a side kitchen with a sink and a hob. Does it have any other delights



No side kitchen Im afraid. 

There' an ex army camp bed with memory foam mattress. Porta loo under the bed along with a canvas box of kitchen things. Hook-up, when used, runs behind the bed and out of the side window. Small camping stove on the boxed in wheel arch with metal plate on the boarding to keep the flame away from the wood, and shelves to l put clothes and bits on. Washing up bowl and big sponge for washing facilities.

Simple but it works, its incredibly comfy and everything can be moved out if and when I get another van 

Ange


----------



## afl777 (May 28, 2012)

This shows the inside, but its in it's 'stand around and go no-where state. Looks better when its out camping 






Ange


----------



## Firefox (May 28, 2012)

Very nice. You would have space for a little bowl in a stand with a hand pump. That's what Kangooroo did on hers, and like yours all her things were removable so they could be transferred, although she ended up doing PX on hers as a going concern complete. 

I like looking at people's creations in th back of their vans, it's amazing what can be done!


----------



## afl777 (May 28, 2012)

Thats a good idea. At the moment the bowl sits on top of the loo when I'm washing, then the loo goes back under the bed and the bowl goes outside. 

I've seen some good things done with van interiors, and often wished I could have good ideas for mine 
Ange


----------



## kangooroo (May 28, 2012)

Yes, I had a Whale manual pump tap fed from a 25l jerrican.  Water was pumped into a 99p plastic washing up bowl which lifted out for emptying (via the rear door!).  Later it was replaced with a stainless steel sink (£30 eBay) and waste pipe routed via the sill to drain externally.


----------



## afl777 (May 28, 2012)

The pump and bowl sound a good alternative to a sink 

Ange


----------



## BobandGill (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to I am late on this thread, but I have just joined 
Where did you get your awning, we are looking at getting a fixed Fiamma type, but yours looks interesting and cheaper!


----------

